# Red rash?



## Taz213 (Mar 29, 2012)

I just noticed a red rash on my pups leg with a few bumps. Does anyone have a clue what this could be? I feed her taste of the wild and shes inside most of the day if that matters. Yesterday i applied her second dose of k9 advantix maybe she's allergic to it? I doubt it though because she was fine the first month.

Here's a picture of it.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

K9 advantix is nothing but neurotoxin and pesticides on your dog and there is a good chance she could have a reaction to it since its only the second time you used it. She also could of had a reaction to something in your home or outside as well. It could be anything chemical related whether you put it on her or use certain things around your home that could irritate her skin.


----------



## Taz213 (Mar 29, 2012)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> K9 advantix is nothing but neurotoxin and pesticides on your dog and there is a good chance she could have a reaction to it since its only the second time you used it. She also could of had a reaction to something in your home or outside as well. It could be anything chemical related whether you put it on her or use certain things around your home that could irritate her skin.


Thank you for the reply. What should I do to treat it?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Here are some good reads on the topical flea treatments so you can form your own opinion  
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/17/health/17pets.html?_r=1
How Safe is Your Flea and Tick Killer?
EPA Evaluation of Pet Spot-On Products: Analysis and Mitigation Plan | Pesticides | US EPA


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Taz213 said:


> Thank you for the reply. What should I do to treat it?


Your welcome . Do you have big flea problems where you live? I personally live in the city and stay out of the woods to avoid ticks but fleas are never an issue where I live thankfully so I never have to use that stuff. I would discontinue using it personally ......however, looking at the pic again your dog could have just scratched himself with his nails from digging to much into his skin. It could be a reaction to something or the start of allergies. How old is he?


----------



## Taz213 (Mar 29, 2012)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Your welcome . Do you have big flea problems where you live? I personally live in the city and stay out of the woods to avoid ticks but fleas are never an issue where I live thankfully so I never have to use that stuff. I would discontinue using it personally ......however, looking at the pic again your dog could have just scratched himself with his nails from digging to much into his skin. It could be a reaction to something or the start of allergies. How old is he?


I don't think there's a big flea problem here either. I have seen one or two on her before the advantix and none after. She's about to be 6 months old. I don't think she scratched and caused this. It doesn't bother her and she didn't even notice it was there until I started touching it.


----------



## ladyluck145 (Mar 1, 2012)

Usually when my dog looks like that it's from something she came in contact with inside or outside. In the loft I used to rent, I always refused to allow them to spray for pests because (we never had issues with pests and) I knew the spray would bother her. I also used cleansers and detergents that were natural and hypoallergenic. Sometimes if her diet was not agreeing with her...she would get red irritated patches on her abdomen and legs too though.


----------

